# Need Advice For My Altima 2.5 sl 2009



## shegan (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

I just bought a second hand Altima 2.5 sl 2009 4dr with a nismo kit got 70,000kilometer on the odometer and I live in Montreal Canada. I'm new to altimas and I want to invest around 2500 $ on performance and sound. I'm not sure what type of aftermarket parts work best for altimas but I was thinking of a new exhaust system in between a borla, magnaflow or a stillen, intake i was thinking of a short ram intake with heat shield not sure with what type to go with, and header. All i want to do is get a nicer pur and gain a little hp and torque. Just wondering from other Altima owners what worked good for them.
Please give me advice or links to products. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can always turbocharge it. Here's a web that has a complete kit:

Altima 2.5L "Complete" Single Turbo system

Here's another web site for performance upgrades:

Nissan Altima Aftermarket Performance Parts


----------



## shegan (Aug 13, 2012)

Yea but thats 5 g`s more than i want to spend!


----------

